# IF there was a school?



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 24, 2012)

Doing a poll.
1)  How many would people like to see a waterfowl school?
2)  How many of you would come?
3)  How many of you would teach?
4)  What would you like learn?
5)  What would it be worth to you?
6)  How would $30 a class sound?
Now if you not interested dont reply. Please this is meet to be info
informative.
Thanks
Larry


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 24, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Doing a poll.
> 1)  How many would people like to see a waterfowl school?
> 2)  How many of you would come?
> 3)  How many of you would teach?
> ...




I would definetly be interested in something like that.. Maybe things like areas to target when hunting open water, when and how to call to what birds.. Things like that i would think would be helpful.

Im sure more experienced fowlers can go into more depths, but i would be interested in giving it a shot atleast once lol.

CJ


----------



## Smokey73 (Jun 24, 2012)

I think this is a cool idea..
2.me
3.me 
4.decoy placement ,call tech-,safety &ect
5.could be priceless to some people
6.$25-30..not bad.


----------



## Timbertalker (Jun 24, 2012)

It sounds cool and I would go just to hear some different opinions. But there isn't a set way of doing it. There are so many ways to do things. Some people say soft call I say loud. Some people use 300 decoys I use 30. And every day is different. I think you could have a class for beginners. But as far as an advanced class I don't think it would work. Just too many curve balls in the sport to be teaching.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Great news*

Never to old to learn more.   I would come.      Great idea.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree with Timber, but it would be a good way for people to share their ways of doing things. If each person learns one productive strategy then it would be a success. I think the key points should be how to be a courteous duck hunter, Decoy Setup, and calling. Just my 2cents, It would also bring duck hunters together without a Delta or Ducks Unlimited event.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 24, 2012)

Great idea Larry.

I remember our videos on longline deployment and how we have evloved from that video just a year or two ago. I would love to show what we have learned and then sit back and watch what others do to make ours even better. I would go even further to say hold the school in a place where field goose hunting techniques could be taught also. That way decoy types and placement could be discussed along with various types of layoutblinds etc. could be demonstrated. We could even have eveyone bring there duck boat to trade ideas. Some call makers could show up for a "try before you buy" thing.  We could have a duck dog demonstration and a mini-clinic on training retrievers. How about a "building your own"e-caller class?

Boy there is a lot that could be shared....
Dang Larry, you got my mind going...lol


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 24, 2012)

Well there are all kinds of reasons  for not doing this. But it is to hot outside and season is closed so what else is there to do. We have classes once month and have class layout what is going to happen that class so everyone can plan to come to the class they would like.  Advance people wouldnt be interested, Well then maybe they could be a teacher. It is not to show how much you know but show others how to make the sport more fun. We could invite Companies to come in and show their products. To past info on to each other about different products. There are all kinds of things we could do.  
 I guess that I have come up with this Idea because all the training and classes I took in the fire service.  Well it could be waterfowl training.  I recieve alot of pms about everything from patterning your gun to decoy spreads.  So I thought , lets put on some training classes. I know everyone has something to offer or to learn. 
Plus it could be a good way to meet different people, that enjoys the things you do. Fellowship is what is all about. Sharing knowledge and ideas can save someone money. 
The $30 would be for supplies. $30 for adult and 1 child under 15 or younger free, $5 for everyother child.  
So if you are really interested Shoot me a pm. There is alot of Knowledge on this forum. Everyone post what kind of classes and I will get this thing rolling.
We can have them on Sat or Sunday Afternoons so it want enterfear with Church or Sports.For people that cant make it, we can make dvds to send you so you can get the class.
So let me know. 
Larry

Knowledge is awesome, But not pasting  it on, IT IS WASTED.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 24, 2012)

Does the fee include a list of gps coordinates?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 24, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Does the fee include a list of gps coordinates?



Sure just dont know where coordinates would before??? The middle of the OCEAN!!!! LOL


----------



## chet1725 (Jun 24, 2012)

Waterfowl school is an awesome idea. I would like to learn about decoy spreads as far as what to use at what times of year and how weather is related to setting out decoys. Meeting local people who are waterfowlers will be a benefit also. I am willing to offer what I have learned as well.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 24, 2012)

Not downing your idea, but I don't see how anyone could get much out of "waterfowling class". It's all about trail and error. There are so many factors that come in to play when setting decoys, calling, ect.. 

Few simple things to know about waterfowling and go by

Ducks land into the wind.
Fewer more life like spreads in late season.
Be where the ducks want to be.

and the rest comes with experience and winging it.....


----------



## Robk (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll provide the GPS coordinates.  I could use some more duck hunters up here,  my main hunting spot is on 9300 acres and only two other hunters were out there last season on my end of the lake.  Lot's of mallards and black ducks with a few pintail thrown in.


----------



## jwb72 (Jun 25, 2012)

Robk said:


> I'll provide the GPS coordinates.  I could use some more duck hunters up here,  my main hunting spot is on 9300 acres and only two other hunters were out there last season on my end of the lake.  Lot's of mallards and black ducks with a few pintail thrown in.



Go ahead. Just pour some salt into that wound.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 25, 2012)

Folsom said:


> Not downing your idea, but I don't see how anyone could get much out of "waterfowling class". It's all about trail and error. There are so many factors that come in to play when setting decoys, calling, ect..
> 
> Few simple things to know about waterfowling and go by
> 
> ...


While I take it your not interested. That is ok. Your trails and errors I guess wouldnt help anyone out, anyway.
Thanks for your input. You have agreat day.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 25, 2012)

*The Duck Summit*

Why dont we just get everybody together for a duck hunters BBQ/Meet n' greet? Bring your dogs and duck calls. We can sit around and talk about duck huntin and have a few beers. Thats the kind of class I would sign up for 

Shoot we could even try to set up a clay shoot or something like that. I am down


----------



## Timbertalker (Jun 25, 2012)

Thunder, I know several fourms that do stuff like that. And I works out great. All you is a central location.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 25, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## Troy Butler (Jun 25, 2012)

sign me up I,ll come play


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm in. Would be nice to meet some GON members. Put some faces with names.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Well times a wasting*

Larry, for god sacks set a date man it's a hit. 

           Now run with it man.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 25, 2012)

If your not Interested in the class why do you have to make a negative impact. I know some of you are smarter than others.  I asked people if they didnt have positive  imput please not make a comment!!!! That is why people get off this forum because all negative comments. Pickin is one thing. But this is getting old. If you want too have a Summit then make your own post.  I could careless what yall think of this Idea. There are all kinds of people interested in these classes. So if your not wanting to help or learn go do your own thing.  I know most people want to learn things new and I know people like to find ways to safe money, so they can do it more often.  I know myself I learn everytime I go, But I have learn alot from people that do it.  These classes are for everyone to share thier knowledge and experiences. Yes I know there is 100 of different ways of doing this sport, Why not share your Knowledge with others.  I only offering my knowlegde and few others that want to helpand come togather and past it to people that want the knowledge.  It is so much eazyer to show someone than it is to tell someone. If I hurt your feelings then tough, Life is tough. Stop making it tough on others.
KNOWLEDGE IS WASTED IF NOT PASTED ON!!!!!
That is what I am tring to do.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 25, 2012)

brittonl said:


> Would putting an age limit on this type event be appropriate maybe? Id be interested maybe if it were more focused on the youth. Just a thought.
> 
> That is what I am Hoping for alot of fathers or mothers  to bring thier Kids. This year I want do both adults and kids then and next year make it more for kids. I would like to make it a family thing. My Thought is IF YOU TEACH A KID TO HUNT, YOU WONT HAVE TO HUNT FOR THEM.
> But It will take a lot of help from responsable people to do that. Everyone Knows me I would rother take a kid hunting than anyone else.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 25, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Larry, for god sacks set a date man it's a hit.
> 
> Now run with it man.



I am tring to finish up some  last minute things and I will set a date and place. Also need some more Ideas for classes. we have a couple already.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 25, 2012)

No trying to steal your thunder, Larry. And I am definitely not bashing your idea. It just got me thinking it would be cool to meet everybody on here and talk duck hunting. It may be a good opportunity for you to get some feedback on your class idea as well.


----------



## Blue Petes (Jun 25, 2012)

I know it was mentioned before but patterning your shotgun i think would be an awesome subject. I would love to learn more about internals of a shotgun barrel and choke geometry.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay Larry I will stay on topic. 

1. Public Land Ettiquette(Sp.?) - this is a week long class 
2. Cleaning/preparing/cooking game
3. puddler vs. diver decoy/calling tactics
4. how to hunt SAFE with retrievers
5. When/where to scout for ducks early/late season
6. Early vs. late season decoy/calling tactics
7. Duck calling 101 - teach folks how to put wood duck call away 
8. field vs. timber vs. marsh vs. open water tactics
9. ID'ing birds
10. boat safety in winter


List could go on and on...


----------



## Burritoboy (Jun 25, 2012)

Please don't pass on any information or teach anything to anyone who cannot pass a test on etiquette and safety first.  If they can't figure out what the range of an effective kill shot is and what it takes to be safe in a hunting environment, then please don't equip them with any other knowledge.  

Jerry and others know me and know that I am there to do anything I can to help introduce and educate youth into the sport.  We just put on an event this summer with our local Delta Waterfowl Chapter.  However, I am not on board with teaching an ungrateful college student or adult who is going to take away from the enjoyment of the hunt for others. 

I can see how this can be an extremely good thing, I also see the dangers in it.  Best of luck, if you need someone to write "entrance exam" let me know.


----------



## jwb72 (Jun 25, 2012)

I could definitely use some calling instruction. Well, instruction on most other things mentioned now that I think about it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 25, 2012)

Now we are talking. Thats is great info. About the students, I would like everyone to come, because sometimes people just dont know what they are doing and sometimes that is because they have had no teachings in the first place. Sometimes to teach, you have to hide something your trying to teach in something they will listen too. The resources are there, but with out the right knowledge and teachings the resources are miss used.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 25, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Okay Larry I will stay on topic.
> 
> 1. Public Land Ettiquette(Sp.?) - this is a week long class
> 2. Cleaning/preparing/cooking game
> ...



Great subjects witch would you like to teach. Send me A Pm.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 25, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Great subjects witch would you like to teach. Send me A Pm.



Shoot Larry I appreciate the offer but I am still in need of teaching myself! Haha I guess there is always room for improvement.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jun 25, 2012)

Burritoboy said:


> Please don't pass on any information or teach anything to anyone who cannot pass a test on etiquette and safety first.  If they can't figure out what the range of an effective kill shot is and what it takes to be safe in a hunting environment, then please don't equip them with any other knowledge.
> 
> Jerry and others know me and know that I am there to do anything I can to help introduce and educate youth into the sport.  We just put on an event this summer with our local Delta Waterfowl Chapter.  However, I am not on board with teaching an ungrateful college student or adult who is going to take away from the enjoyment of the hunt for others.
> 
> ...








please no GWF members...


----------



## killerv (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, it seems another site is poking a lot of fun about this topic over here. I just don't get it, speaks volumes about them. I get the "teach them enough to be dangerous thing" and that's why some may be apprehensive. I certainly understand that like caliente mentioned, but as long as is geared toward young hunters and their dads  that may want to get into the sport, I think its a great idea. As far as older folks, I think it may be a gamble, we all know the type we have run into out in the field...but having said that, I don't think someone would just come for the heck of it, so maybe they will take something away that will benefit them and us too.  Safety and etiquette would be on top of the list. I'll tell you what, if you feel you are gonna have a bunch of kids hopefully, let say 17 or younger, I'll donate a decoy for y'all give away however for someone in that age group. Just let me know.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 26, 2012)

killerv said:


> Yeah, it seems another site is poking a lot of fun about this topic over here. I just don't get it, speaks volumes about them. I get the "teach them enough to be dangerous thing" and that's why some may be apprehensive. I certainly understand that like caliente mentioned, but as long as is geared toward young hunters and their dads  that may want to get into the sport, I think its a great idea. As far as older folks, I think it may be a gamble, we all know the type we have run into out in the field...but having said that, I don't think someone would just come for the heck of it, so maybe they will take something away that will benefit them and us too.  Safety and etiquette would be on top of the list. I'll tell you what, if you feel you are gonna have a bunch of kids hopefully, let say 17 or younger, I'll donate a decoy for y'all give away however for someone in that age group. Just let me know.



What site was it? I would like to read. I agree about getting the youth involved but if Larry does this I would like to meet other duck hunters so I would hope that even if you don't want to learn anything or "you  already know everything" to show up


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 26, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Sure just dont know where coordinates would before??? The middle of the OCEAN!!!! LOL



Why you hatin'?  I hear that there are a lot of divers in the middle of the OCEAN!


----------



## jwb72 (Jun 26, 2012)

That's awesome of you, killer.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Killerv for your support, I will let you know. I know people wont come for the heck of it. That is good. I dont wont to waste others and my time with people that not trying to learn something. There are people that want to learn. Everyone is talking about etiquette in the woods, I think GON needs to have a school of etiquette on this forum. All I am trying to do is help others out in this sport and get more kids involved.  I will, with the help of others or By myself. If 1 person comes and learns something or I get 1 kid thinking about hunting instead of drugs, Then I have done something for the sport that I love. The kids are our future, it is our responsible to teach them.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 26, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Why you hatin'?  I hear that there are a lot of divers in the middle of the OCEAN!



Not hatin just dont know any coordinates. I just follow the GPS. I am not jokin. The gps and way pionts are this dum readnecks friend. Hey would like to teach a class on GPS and coordinates, I would come to that.


----------



## Burritoboy (Jun 26, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> please no GWF members...



Not really sure how that has anything to do with what Larry is talking about.  

There are many different forums for many different people/personalities.  If it's not for you, simply don't log on.  I'm not here to say that every member of any forum has a perfect agenda.  That forum, this forum, other forums each do their on thing to pass on the education and heritage of waterfowling  to our youth.  Life goes a lot smoother if you just focus on the positives and let others work out their issues on their own.


----------



## Scott R (Jun 26, 2012)

Anything geared toward our youth hunters....and their families...is a good idea.  I think Larry stated it in an earlier post...they are the future of waterfowling...and from my perspective over the last 20 years we need to start teaching some hunting etique (sp?) to them as young as we can.  Heck...the majority of the guys....that have started hunting in the last 10-15 years need a refresher course. 

There's alot of things a new hunter needs to know and asking on forum results all too many times an unwarrented beatdown or a rediculous answer.  A weekend class covering all ...or some...of the basics taught by a group of experienced sportsman would be hard to beat IMO.  With an added bonus of bringing the family together in the outdoors.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Scott for the support.  I think everyone that comes will get something out of it. If not knowledge, maybe a few new friends.


----------



## Troy Butler (Jun 27, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Thank you Scott for the support.  I think everyone that comes will get something out of it. If not knowledge, maybe a few new friends.



x10!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 27, 2012)

Just curious, what kind of "supplies" is the $30 fee covering? And if supplies are purchased (decoys, rigging, etc) who keeps them?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 27, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> Just curious, what kind of "supplies" is the $30 fee covering? And if supplies are purchased (decoys, rigging, etc) who keeps them?



I hoping it wont be that much. It has to do with classroom rental, drinks and snacks. I waiting to hear from the last place. But I will tell you no one will be making money off these class. Anything given to the classes will be given away at the last class. But to do something like this cost money.  The only ones not paying is the ones Given the classes that day,all the other days they will pay and that goes for me.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 27, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I hoping it wont be that much. It has to do with classroom rental, drinks and snacks. I waiting to hear from the last place. But I will tell you no one will be making money off these class. Anything given to the classes will be given away at the last class. But to do something like this cost money.  The only ones not paying is the ones Given the classes that day,all the other days they will pay and that goes for me.



This is just my opinion, but I don't think the class necessarily needs to be held in a classroom. Why not find an outdoor pavilion or something somewhere? Pretty much every rec dept has one and I'm sure other places do as well. And for $30 the snacks/drinks would have to be a steak dinner.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 27, 2012)

@ nhancedsvt, he hasnt came up with a set price yet he was just kinda throwing a number out.. He still has to find places and their rates, it could be 5 dollars or 35 dollars he dont know yet.. I think the main thing is letting people know, its most likely not going to be free.

CJ


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 27, 2012)

Larry when you get your class going send me a PM. I want to attend.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 27, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Larry when you get your class going send me a PM. I want to attend.



will do


----------



## chet1725 (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's one that may not of been mentioned yet. A class could be spent on decoy rigging. Everything from cords and knot tying to making decoys swim and dive.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 28, 2012)

Guys, please try to keep this positive. Most of you don't know Larry but I can assure you that you will NEVER find a guy more honest and more willing to help out any other hunter and there has never been a hunter who lives the "get a kid outdoors" lifestyle more than Larry.  This is not really that complicated...If you like this idea and would like to participate and or assist, say so.  If you don't, just move on to the next thread.
Larry is doing his best to get this done for free but he is getting a classroom setting because he plans to use some AV equipment so that we can work with computer images to discuss scouting, set-up diver hunting etc. 
If you don't think you can learn something, fine, but many folks will learn a better way of doing things and will learn some techniques such as making your own diver rigs (drops and longlines) patterning a shotgun, and I mean REALLY patterning your shotgun by using many various chokes and loads supplied by attendees. How about getting to see several duck boats so that you can plan your next one or get ideas for your present one? Where would you get this type of oportunity? The list goes on and on but the bottom line is it is a positive thing unless WE mess it up.
For you positive guys you get to meet other positive duck hunters, fellowship, have lunch, and get ready for another waterfowl season. 
OK, I am done except to say bring some kids. 

Carry on Larry. You are a positive person and you my friend are a great role model for waterfowlers (and all grown men) everywhere.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 28, 2012)

chet1725 said:


> Here's one that may not of been mentioned yet. A class could be spent on decoy rigging. Everything from cords and knot tying to making decoys swim and dive.



Good idea for sure. We can also show you guys that don't know, how toy make you own diver drops for a fraction of what they cost to buy.

This might require a breakfast and a lunch...lol


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jun 28, 2012)

If I'm in town, I'll be there!!!! Prolly tow a grandson along too.


----------



## acemedic1 (Jun 28, 2012)

I would definately like to see this come together...I have a couple of pull behind smokers and several years of competition BBQ/catering experience that I could donate to help answer the food questions...also If the money issue becomes to big of a deal Id gladly donate money or even some hunting/shooting gear to start a fundraiser raffle or something like that....


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Burritoboy said:


> Not really sure how that has anything to do with what Larry is talking about.
> 
> There are many different forums for many different people/personalities.  If it's not for you, simply don't log on.  I'm not here to say that every member of any forum has a perfect agenda.  That forum, this forum, other forums each do their on thing to pass on the education and heritage of waterfowling  to our youth.  Life goes a lot smoother if you just focus on the positives and let others work out their issues on their own.



That's good advice, but whether you will admit it or not, there is a certain site that LOVES to crticize this site. I honestly believe it is jealousy. You don't have to agree with me, but why is it that that other site is so obsessed with bashing this site if it ain't jealousy?   They hate this site but they sure do LOVE to come over and read and some even have profiles here too.  Like you said if you don't like it, don't log on

Now back to the subject.

Larry I believe this would work good. One thing that bothers me is that certain folks say you gotta get out there and learn on your own. Well here's a scenario where that might not work too well.

I newbie and his newbie buddy are duck hunting for the 1st time. They've asked several "experts" to let them tag along but the "experts" are so scared the newbies will steal their spots on public water that half a doz other folks already know about, so the experts say no go learn by yourself. Well the newbies go out, and call at the wrong moment and flare ducks and call too much and sky bust. All the while never knowing they are doing it all wrong because NO ONE wants to take the time to teach em, but instead they would rather get on a forum and call em idiots and morons and wish they would learn the right way. Well Larry these classes could be the one way to teach them the right ways and wrong ways of doing things.  There will always be those that are scared of others coming along and getting their spots.   You'd be surprised at the number of folks that don't know how to scout for ducks. Hard to learn things nowadays with the trial and error mrthod without screwing others up.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 29, 2012)

******Larry I believe this would work good. One thing that bothers me is that certain folks say you gotta get out there and learn on your own. Well here's a scenario where that might not work too well.*****

 They are right. The only way to learn is to get out and do it. I feel that with Larry's classes these new and young hunters can get a better leg up on there first few season. Saying that you have to get out there and find out what works and what doesn't.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> ******Larry I believe this would work good. One thing that bothers me is that certain folks say you gotta get out there and learn on your own. Well here's a scenario where that might not work too well.*****
> 
> They are right. The only way to learn is to get out and do it. I feel that with Larry's classes these new and young hunters can get a better leg up on there first few season. Saying that you have to get out there and find out what works and what doesn't.



Tru, b how many times have you seen skybusters, and been very irritated by them?  Or the guy that calls a mallard call at ringers?  Those are things that can be taught in a class setting. 

I ask have you ever gone over and explained to those guys that they are shooting well out of their effective range?  Have you ever took the time to go over and explain that ringers ain't mallards?

It's easy to sit back and fuus and whine about the newbies out there messin it up for the more experienced instead of actually helping.  These calsses can cover situations like that, because heaven help if any newbie asks for help on a forum.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree and I have seen it. We all have seen it and I am guilty for yelling at them and not talking to them and trying to help. That's why I think these classes could help.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the positive in put. Now I have been to the other site and I havent seen any one talking about the school. But I could have missed it. So lets forget all that and get back to a possitive outlook. 

Now Monday I will have everything ramped up. Time ,date, and place. I will have all class set up and things that each sudent needs to bring with them.
Thanks 
Larry


----------



## solocam01 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr Larry, thanks for putting this school together. I will plan on coming even if i have to take a day of vacation. I will probably bring a crowd from Sandersville. I can't wait!


----------



## killerv (Jun 30, 2012)

Because that thread was deleted Larry.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 30, 2012)

Dang, that's a rarity!  Threads don't get deleted much there.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 30, 2012)

killerv said:


> Because that thread was deleted Larry.



Well maybe they will come. Everyone is welcome to come.
I had put on that forum till I had got all info ready. But there was alot of Negatived stuff on here at first.


----------

